# Lieutenant Rupert Dickings, Esquire III



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rupert passed today while I was out of town, apparently from the same thing his brother Little Kevin Bacon died from one week ago today 

RIP, little buddy.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor little baby.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, i'm so sorry for your loss..and right after his brother too.  
-hug-


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*hugs

Blessings/Blessed Be (whichever is in your faith to accept) to you all


----------

